# Injured Bala shark needs help!



## bec (Dec 12, 2011)

*Injured bala silver shark needs help...* Hi, Im very new to this but Iam trying to seek help for my silver shark, I had a cement type ornament in the tank which the little guy got himself stuck in, not sure how long he had been thrashing around trying to get out of if before i saw him, i had to get the hammer and we smashed him out and plopped him straight back in the tank to de stress, now he is in a bad way, his in a small hospital tank, he seems to be blind in one eye, and has cuts, lost scales and worn fins as the cement thingy was pretty scratchy.
The pet shop said to put him on stress guard to help put his slime coat back, and keep him dark and quiet and monitor him for infections. its hard to get a good look at him as he goes off and bounces off the hospital walls and lid, but i need to get another good look at him, this is day 3 and he just hides in the corner, not on the bottom which is good i suppose but he is not eating.

Has anyone any sugestions on how to get him better or is it just a waiting game now, keep the water clean, and look out for disease processes?

He's 5 inches, no ammonia or nitrates in tank, ph is 7 something also im not sure if im doing the right thing when medicating im taking out the carbon filter for a few hours after dosing then putting it back?



​


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would just keep him as you are and observe. Fungus might appear on the open areas, and a fungal medication would then help, but don't add medications unless there is a specific need as they can be stressful too. The StressGuard is OK, it is not really a medication. No need to remove the carbon though, unless you are using some other medication not mentioned.

There could be internal injuries which obviously are completely un-treatable. Time will tell.


----------

